

Show HN: RiteTag – Hashtag grading system - osakasaul
https://ritetag.com

======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7464896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7464896)

~~~
osakasaul
That discussion pertains to our last iteration. What we do now probably
deserves a second look.

------
osakasaul
RiteTag offers the world's first real-time hashtag grading system which aids
users in modifying their hashtags to nail the ones most likely to get their
tweets discovered by topic-opted-in audiences.

Browser extensions provide this goodness within Twitter for free users and for
paying users, also in Hootsuite, Tweetdeck, Buffer, SocialOomph, and
SproutSocial.

